# What is ffemt8978 real name?



## exodus (Jan 3, 2009)

First name only, guess!

I say Mark.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2009)

The CL's/Hosts are not allowed to post their guesses


----------



## artman17847 (Jan 3, 2009)

...my guess Michael.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 3, 2009)

Gramps.




....


----------



## Second (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm giong to go with some sort of form of John


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 3, 2009)

heres my first salvo of guesses, althoug i still dont believe that he will admit if any of us guess it.

*Aaron, Able, Adam, Adolph, Adrian, Ahsan, Aidan, Aiden, Alan, Alex, Alistair, Amir, Andres, Andrew, Andy, Angelo, Anton, Antonio, Anthony, Archie, Arnold, Arthur, Ashley, Avenir*

*
Bailey, Baron, Barry, Barnaby, Ben, Bernard, Bill, Bob, Bobby, Brad, Bradley, Braden, Brandon, Brendan, Brendon, Brent, Brett, Brian. Bryan, Bronsen, Bruce, Bryce, Byard*
*
Callum, Calvin, Cameron, Carl, Carlo, Carson, Casey, Chad, Charles, Chris, Christen, Christian, Christopher, Chuck, Clarence, Clark, Cliff, Clive, Cole, Colin, Connor, Conor, Cory, Craig, Crispin, Curtis, Cyrus*

*Dale, Damien, Damon, Dan, Danny, Dane, Daniel, Darrell, Darren, Darwyn, Daryl, Dave, David, Dean, Dele, Dennis, Derek, Dillon, Dominic, Don, Doug, Drew, Duffy, Duncan, Dylan, Dwayne*

*Earl, Eddie, Eddy, Edgar, Edward, **Elis**, Elliott, Eric, Erwin, Ethan, Eugine, Evan*

*Fernando, Finn, Frank, Fraser, Frederick / Fred / Freddie, Fritz*

*Gareth, Garon, Gary, Garry, Gavin, Gene, Geoff, Geoffrey, George, Gerry, Gilbert, Gilleathain, Glen, Glyn, Gordon, Greame, Graham, Grahame, Grant, Greg, Gregor, Guy*

*Harry, Harvey, Haydn, Heinz, Henry, Howard, Howell, Hugh*

*Ian, Ivor, Izzy*

*Jacob, Jake, Jamie, James, Jarrod, Jason, Jay, Jaz, Jed, Jeff, Jerome, Jeremy, Jesse, Jack, Jeremiah, Jim, Jimmy, Joe, Joel, John, Jon, Jolyon, Jonathan, Jordan, Jorge, Jose, Josh, Julian, Junior, Justin*

*Kain, Kasey, Keegan, Keiran, Kev, Kevin, Keith, Kenneth, Kerry, Kirk, Kurt, Kyle*


*Lance, Larry, Laurey, Lawrence, Lee, Leo, Les, Levi, Lewis, Liam, Louis, Lorenzo, Lucas, Luke, Lyndon*


*Madison, Malcolm, Marc, Mario, **Marion**. Mark, Marko, **Marshall**, Martin, Marvin, Matthew, Mat, Matty, **Medan**, Menno, Michael, Mick, Mike, Mintesh, Miriam, Mitchell, Mohammed*


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2009)

Actually, somebody already found it in this thread...

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=145

But as you can now see, I've fixed that oversight.


----------



## piggy16 (Jan 3, 2009)

It begins with S...


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Jan 3, 2009)

Nosferatu?


----------



## NJN (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it starts with G, so i'm going to guess Gerald


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 3, 2009)

i was planning to post the n-z portion of the list of male names i aquired, but since i ahve acquired the answer, i wll withdraw from the challange.


----------



## JonTullos (Jan 3, 2009)

Orangejello


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 3, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> The CL's/Hosts are not allowed to post their guesses




Dang it!!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> i was planning to post the n-z portion of the list of male names i aquired, but since i ahve acquired the answer, i wll withdraw from the challange.



Yep, so far two people have found the answer...and it's all located within this forum.  It's amazing what a search will turn up if you know what you're looking for.


----------



## silver (Jan 3, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yep, so far two people have found the answer...and it's all located within this forum.  It's amazing what a search will turn up if you know what you're looking for.



yep, that night on chat when we were trying to get your name I saw a handful of threads.

I won't ruin the fun though.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 4, 2009)

My guess although not your name is something you are most likely called. Captain.


----------



## Jon (Jan 4, 2009)

piggy16 said:


> It begins with S...


Senior Citizen?


----------



## Tatum (Jan 5, 2009)

Butter_sc_otch?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 5, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Actually, somebody already found it in this thread...
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=145
> 
> But as you can now see, I've fixed that oversight.



OK, how many people clicked on the link to the thread before they even got to the part where he says he fixed it? I did!^_^


----------



## Second (Jan 5, 2009)

has someone said Steve yet i dont know why but it just poped in my head, who knows why


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 6, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> ok, how many people clicked on the link to the thread before they even got to the part where he says he fixed it? I did!^_^



bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

Allan, Edgar, Jimmy, Archie, Horatio (CSI:Miami! Haha!) Oswald, Benjamin, August, Nathan( Like the hotdog), Mark, Dan, Stan, Stanley, Scout, Michael, Burt, Ernie, Christopher, Collin, Conner, Rafael, Phillip, Shaun (You've got red on you!), Mr. T (I pity the fool!) Thomas (The Train), Elmer (Like the glue.) Bennet, Sailor, Apple (Maybe gweneth paltrow is your aunt.) Kevin, Mortimer, Fester, Frederick (Not Freddie.) I.B Bangin, Frank, Larry (The Cable Guy! Git R Done!)

I'm all guessed out... for now.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 6, 2009)

Jon said:


> Senior Citizen?


 

AHAH!!  Thats funny...

How about .... 

Salty Dawg?


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm going with "Hey You!"


----------



## exodus (Jan 7, 2009)

I know his name!!! I think, lol


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 7, 2009)

*Found it, but not sharing*

I found it


----------



## Vonny (Jan 7, 2009)

Im sure I found it but he may beam me up if I reveal it!


----------



## NJN (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll call him swabbie, squid, Ma'am (he told me not to call him sir), Skipper, and any other nautical name i can think of.


----------



## oneluv79 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Thinking outside the box.....*

I'm gonna go with......Jajubajay



oneluv79


----------

